

Cancers Can Vanish Without Treatment, but How? - cwan
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/27/health/27canc.html?_r=1&ref=instapundit

======
mechanical_fish
This is not especially new information, by the way.

The important thing to emphasize here is: You've got lots of precancerous
cells in your body right now, and most of them will either die or will sit
around harmless for the rest of your life. A few might grow into a tiny tumor,
which in turn is overwhelmingly likely to sit around, or eventually die.

By the time you've got a tumor that you or your doctors can find, that tumor's
odds of being vulnerable to a full spontaneous regression are rather low --
because, if they were so vulnerable, the odds are that they would have
regressed before growing numerous enough to be detected.

It does happen, though, to the extremely lucky ones.

